# Yalls Craziest Set??



## traviswyliedime (May 7, 2012)

Come on lets hear them! It doesnt matter if it is just your heaviest one rep max or something lighter for 100 reps I want to know!! Well for me I think my craziest set was when i pulled 515 for 8 on deadlifts...that shit was crazy for me lol


----------



## jennerrator (May 7, 2012)

I need to look back in my journal...during the primo cycle


----------



## DarksideSix (May 7, 2012)

i Deadlifted 635 max.

I remember when i was in the Corps we use to try and bench 100lbs 100 times....that shit was brutal!


----------



## traviswyliedime (May 7, 2012)

absofsteel67 said:


> I need to look back in my journal...during the primo cycle


 dont make us look too bad!!


DarksideSix said:


> i Deadlifted 635 max.
> 
> I remember when i was in the Corps we use to try and bench 100lbs 100 times....that shit was brutal!



damn 635! what weight were you back then??


----------



## coltmc4545 (May 7, 2012)

Bench 45x6
Squat 45x7
DL 65x4


----------



## DarksideSix (May 7, 2012)

traviswyliedime said:


> dont make us look too bad!!
> 
> 
> damn 635! what weight were you back then??


 
lighter than i am now!  lol.  about 225-230


----------



## traviswyliedime (May 7, 2012)

DarksideSix said:


> lighter than i am now!  lol.  about 225-230


that is freaky bro!


----------



## DarksideSix (May 7, 2012)

traviswyliedime said:


> that is freaky bro!



i use to power lift when i was a wee lad.  had crazy strong deads and squats.....decent bench.  i'm just an old weekling now.


----------



## Lulu66 (May 7, 2012)

Currently 620 dl i puke at the top almost every time. Not an easy feat at 6-3.


----------



## DarksideSix (May 7, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> Currently 620 dl i puke at the top almost every time. Not an easy feat at 6-3.



lol!  i feel ya bro!  i'm 6'4"


----------



## Gstacker (May 8, 2012)

I decided one day I'd do 5 reps of 225lbs atg squats for every customer that came in...... I ended up doing a total of 180 reps that shift....The next day I switched it to bench press, same weight and did 220 total reps...


----------



## Hard2Gain (May 8, 2012)

Benched 315x9 once. I was pretty damn worn out after that one!  385x2 Another time but I don't like going that heavy anymore. Just asking for an injury.

Both of those were raw bench by the way, no wraps, straps, suits, or gloves!


----------



## LeanHerm (May 8, 2012)

225-30 times.


----------



## traviswyliedime (May 8, 2012)

Hard2Gain said:


> Benched 315x9 once. I was pretty damn worn out after that one!  385x2 Another time but I don't like going that heavy anymore. Just asking for an injury.
> 
> Both of those were raw bench by the way, no wraps, straps, suits, or gloves!



how much were you weighing at that time?? i never go that heavy on bench lol


----------



## traviswyliedime (May 8, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> 225-30 times.



on what herm?? bench?


----------



## Hard2Gain (May 8, 2012)

traviswyliedime said:


> how much were you weighing at that time?? i never go that heavy on bench lol



Chest has always been my strongpoint, I think I was at about 205. I had a pretty bad pull or possibly a light tear that had killed my chest workouts for a while now. Which is ok because it's given my legs extra time to catch up. I have to admit I neglected them for a long time. Not something I'm proud of but I've gained a lot since training them hard. 

I broke my high school record on bench with 315x3 for a 340 max from a half BS scale they used to keep kids from hurting themselves from 1 rep max's. I was 176 lbs all natural. Skinny ass legs though lol.


----------



## LeanHerm (May 8, 2012)

Yup bench!!!!!


----------



## MTgirl (May 8, 2012)

Saturday I did legs twice that day.  Once in the morning, then went back and did them again that afternoon (husband and I are doing some old Poloquin workouts for shits and giggles).   It was brutal, but I have to say that the craziest set was actually the next morning on Sunday.  We were out with the truck and trailer getting firewood for the upcoming winter season.  My husband was cutting all this heavy pine into 6ft lengths and I was squating and flipping them end over end to the truck so he could load them. I was already sore as hell and wondering what the fu*k I was thinking doing legs like that the day before.


----------

